# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone BOMB!! ALL NEW RAPIDO HASH STANDALONE SL2/SL3 UNLOCK / SD REPAIR / SX4 AUTH..

## mohamed73

Hi, new update for *Cyclone Box* is ready. 
Reading of LOG file added for all * latest hashes and roms* using new flashing protocol for RAPIDO CPU. 
This means you can now:
- SP Unlock using LOG2COD (SL3 phones)
- Direct SP unlock of SL2 479cc.. based mobiles using NCK calculation
- Direct SP unlock of SL2 479cc.. based mobiles using RPL calculation
- Repair supedongle keys
- Create RPL from phone - 100% Nokia LIke (with ALL security)
- Standalone SX4 authorization without SX4 Card (only box)
- Detailed security analysis
- Read MCU&DSP Timestamps
- Others (soon....) 
The new logreading method is simply not related to Rootkey hash.
If loader is signed for given hash and runs ok - it will work.
RAPIDO Loader is signed for following hashes (however most of them even  not exists in production, or keys isn't use anymore, but as long as  other teams provide this hashes, we will provide it too): 
68597B9162BAB81AF74C56E78EA2588F
EA81B32860B86EF4231A11831045F3E6
8E309B54DA1ADDE27C2A035D63AACACD
916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
DA550B5BAAB517409088A3E4F3EB53AC
B8C3ADECFC997FCD8081D3DEAF870B8C
479C6DDE3942E12C429C1D6ADED80371
C70CB07324056BC66A824347F40DB2D5
B1A9CEADB5CE9CF9FB4F442150AA8E09
46802B476C93A05CBAF76A64752086A9
1B0D74C532CA1C6133940C740E8C786E
25B977A055BE9B5DEC0C38A2A279C695
700370BCF8AFBAB25DD62DBD124FD9CE
9DDBFCFE6E73CED7D8C6268C8EB85723
7B045400E1752022F9EB80B0DEA9C65D
928E5FFB88D81E5F74729A212AB9D12E
F2D76DFAFD66C7F195F278417DF05888
CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
FCB5C510AF7F09F313D9BDE85A707CC0
9A28E119033B91D14D22838C86D0D53C
F682624FFB08F6D955DBE7D9C0485084
55DF9CBCC80B17225043DDA1CC783C97
38F312750F686F9FC9B1B3778774A195
BAF3A9C3DBFA8454937DB77F2B8852B1
A5404AE83A594ECADEE532F0C236BFA6
E9EFF4BFAA5393217CA6B17755FC3E14 
Of course update is *free*, we don't ask for any activations, we don't even require internet connection.
For reading Log file you need valid TX2 enabled cable (otherwise software will hangup upon Getting Configuration!). 
Here is tested with Nokia 5800-SL3-479cc (thx Moulnisky!)  

```
 Reading SL3 LOG File...MCU Version    V ICPR72_09w20.15MCU Date    30-12-09Product        RM-356 (Nokia 5800 XpressMusic)Manufacturer    (c) NokiaIMEI        352012047692891Mastercode    413074336WARNING: "05C00008DF1F00527E9AEF53D8B8ACEC8C185116.C0000607  " Not Exists, Will read it...Reading CYC file from phone...Booting CMT...CMT_SYSTEM_ASIC_ID:    000000010000022600010006400C192101051103CMT_EM_ASIC_ID:        00000296CMT_EM_ASIC_ID:        00000B22CMT_PUBLIC_ID:        05C00008DF1F00527E9AEF53D8B8ACEC8C185116CMT_ASIC_MODE_ID:    00CMT_ROOT_KEY_HASH:    479C6DDE3942E12C429C1D6ADED80371CMT_BOOT_ROM_CRC:    4B9B7510CMT_SECURE_ROM_CRC:    3E691FF8CMT Ready!New_RAPIDOv11_2nd.fg, Type: 2nd Boot Loader, Rev: 512.10.48.1, Algo: BB5Flashbus Write baud set to 1.0MbitsFlashbus Read baud set to 98KbitsUsing NEW BB5 FLASHING PROTOCOLDefault Transmission Mode Requested by Loader: Dual Line, 32 bit, OverridingTransmission Mode Requested: Dual Line, 32 bit, Accepted: Dual Line, 32 bitBox TX2 Data Pin set to: Service Pin 3FlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x0000000000000000, Unknown, RAMFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0xFFFF000000000000, Unknown, MMCFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x0400000000000000, Unknown, NORFlashChip[1,CMT]: 0x0000000100000000, Unknown, NORFlashChip[0,CMT]: 0x00EC004000000121, Samsung, ONENANDRequested Algorithm: XSR 1.5 (CMT)Sending Auxiliary Loader...Auxiliary Loader Sent!Loader: RAPxx CommonBoot v1.03 (C) 2011 Karwos Labs Custom loader running OK! Working...Readed OK, Saving to "05C00008DF1F00527E9AEF53D8B8ACEC8C185116.C0000607  "Success! 
  
```

 *Where from download?* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Box Firmware v1.60 is ORDINARY for this update ! 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا ياريس على المتابعة / مثبت لفترة ويبدو ان الحرب لن تنتهى بين الادفانس والسيكلون لاننا نرى ضرب مبرح ههههههههه

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## tifaa

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

